# union lake walleye



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

I fish on union lake in commerce township nearly everyday. Do quite well on perch and pike, but can't seem to get into the walleye that i know are in that lake. i'm a fairly lazy fisherman as i usually go out with the lady friend, so it's tough to be mobile. Anybody have any tips on where to catch walleye in union?? I know nobody wants to share their favorite walleye hole, but i'd sure like to get into em. Feel free to PM
thanks!!!!!!!!!ne_eye:


----------



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

forgot to mention i don't have electronics. well i have an underwater camera, but no sonar unit


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck. When fishing Union throughout the day I can see walleye cruise in and out and they never even give the jig a second look as they are passing by. I've tried about everything tackle and bait wise I could think of. I have even set tip ups out with 4lb mono and bigger minnows right off the bottom- no luck. This will be year 6 that I have ice fished this area and Union is not on the top of my list on favorite hard water lakes.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

It's a tough lake to fish from my experience.
Very clear water and spooky fish=tight lips IMO.

I always tried to find where water was deep enough for the bottom not to be visible and off he edge of a weedbed(s) but never caught one either wo what do I know?

Is it safe across after the warmup?


----------



## Ole Timer (Mar 25, 2010)

I live just down the road from Union Lake and have been waiting to see people fishing out there. Are you fishing from a public landing or from your property? I mainly fish pan fish and would really like to get into some gills or perch. 

Thanks a lot and tight lines!


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Ole Timer said:


> I live just down the road from Union Lake and have been waiting to see people fishing out there. Are you fishing from a public landing or from your property? I mainly fish pan fish and would really like to get into some gills or perch.
> 
> Thanks a lot and tight lines!


Before the warm up people were all over the public launch bay and I had seen a few in the bay behind the restaurant, I have not seen anyone out since things have started to lock back up.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

It's been a long time (20 years or so) but I always fished for walleye&#8217;s in and around the weed beds, and right at and four hours after dark.
When I first realized that Union had walleyes I was fishing for pike on tip-ups and had a bunch of short hits that left my shiners with teeth marks, I thought that I was dealing with hammer handle pike. So I got rid of my wire leaders and switched to mono and surprise, I started catching walleyes.
I caught 22 that year, largest was 6 1/2 lbs.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Ha walleye on that lake are only biting on the third friday of the month when the temps are rising, the barometer is falling, full lunar eclipse, in 47.63257 FOW and EXACTLY 4.75" off the bottom, must use 2lb test flouro, wonderbread salmon spoon tipped with a rock bass tail, the bite is right at dark and lasts .0005 seconds, be there and you will get your walleye!!:lol: I'm kidding but that is what it seems like.

I have caught them every year, my best success is off the launch in the 40-30 ft range at night on tip ups when no one is out there(usually late), set the tip ups about 2 ft off the bottom, if there are two of you set 4 tips and then go for the crappie that are few and far between, but well worth it when you get them. Of course electronics help. The only other way I have got walleye is while panfishing, having a rod ready for when I see them come thru, that is if I'm in shallow enough water to see them. Truly I don't even concern myself with them when I can drive to saginaw bay or river get my limit and drive back in the less time and effort than it takes to get one out of union. They are just tough to get and almost not worth targeting. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark young (Oct 11, 2017)

juniorbasschamp said:


> I fish on union lake in commerce township nearly everyday. Do quite well on perch and pike, but can't seem to get into the walleye that i know are in that lake. i'm a fairly lazy fisherman as i usually go out with the lady friend, so it's tough to be mobile. Anybody have any tips on where to catch walleye in union?? I know nobody wants to share their favorite walleye hole, but i'd sure like to get into em. Feel free to PM
> thanks!!!!!!!!!ne_eye:


I fish union a lot and have found a few spots for walleyes best spot seems to be off the sand bar after dark in 5to8 feet


----------



## Drillin holes (Dec 28, 2017)

Mark young said:


> I fish union a lot and have found a few spots for walleyes best spot seems to be off the sand bar after dark in 5to8 feet


Do you mean 50 to 80 ft. That sand bar is really steep


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

unions a tough lake to fish, i go there to try to humor myself into catchin walleye, sometimes i catch them sometimes i dont, its a crap shoot. throw everything at them and you might get lucky, theres some beauties in that lake but its tough lol


----------

